# Need a company who takes off tags!



## LifestyleCo (Aug 9, 2014)

I have my own clothing line out here in Southern California and I have shirts that i am making with tags of gildan. I want to take those tags out and sew my own on. Does anyone know where i can get it the tags off? I also have a quantity of 34 shirts. Can you name some company's that take off tags


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

if you are a brand then buy a sewing machine and watch youtube vids. learn to unstitch the area, putting in your label and resewing it. it will probably take you couple hours to understand. i usually charge a dollar when brands come to me and wants me to relabel. its easy once you get the hang of it. don't be afraid of unsewing a shirt. the shirt costs 2 bucks wholesale.


----------



## LifestyleCo (Aug 9, 2014)

RickyJ702 said:


> if you are a brand then buy a sewing machine and watch youtube vids. learn to unstitch the area, putting in your label and resewing it. it will probably take you couple hours to understand. i usually charge a dollar when brands come to me and wants me to relabel. its easy once you get the hang of it. don't be afraid of unsewing a shirt. the shirt costs 2 bucks wholesale.


Yes i have looked but do you have a specific video to learn and look up?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I bet you can find a stay at home mom within a few blocks that would love to make a few extra dollars.....

PS......I learned to sew decades ago.....So I do my own....


----------



## LifestyleCo (Aug 9, 2014)

royster13 said:


> I bet you can find a stay at home mom within a few blocks that would love to make a few extra dollars.....
> 
> PS......I learned to sew decades ago.....So I do my own....


What is the best way to take off the tags


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Very carefully with a seam ripper.....Like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqmNMnbBEQw


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

lol the girl in the video didn't lock the threads. forward and back stitch 3 to 4 times first and before you end your stitch. newbs . .. >.< !


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

If you buy your Gildan shirts from TSC Apparel they will relabel them for you very cheaply.

It's been a while since I've had them done, as I now print my labels in. But a few years ago I believe it was about 30 cents per label. If you've already got the labels, you'd save time and money by just sending them your labels and having them do it for you.

Here's a post that I made a while ago about having my American Apparel shirts relabeled by TSC:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t49444.html#post291773


----------



## sailordiver (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you for the lead Greg. Will try them next week.
Best,
Steve


----------



## 73eyes (Jan 22, 2010)

I just cut the labels out with scissors real close to the sew line. You can see a bit of the tag remains, but you'd also be surprised how many big players do the same thing. I guarantee Reebok and Adidas don't have a group of little ole' ladies sitting around unstitching the tags out of all the tees they relabel.

Or, use shirts with tear away tags. Either way, it takes longer to get the shirts out of the box than it does to detag them.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg-QAgflMsY


----------



## sailordiver (Jul 25, 2012)

Paraiso Packing in Downtown LA 213-489-2538 I usually deal with Miriam. They have been great at removing tags


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

73eyes said:


> I guarantee Reebok and Adidas don't have a group of little ole' ladies sitting around unstitching the tags out of all the tees they relabel.


I'm pretty sure they tell their manufacturer not to include tags.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

tippy said:


> I'm pretty sure they tell their manufacturer not to include tags.


Tippy it is much more likely the blanks are custom made with their own label or tag rather that no tags at all....As far as I know garments have to be labeled when they come into Canada or the US...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

73eyes said:


> I guarantee Reebok and Adidas don't have a group of little ole' ladies sitting around unstitching the tags out of all the tees they relabel.


No, they have factories full of little young ladies sewing the entire shirt together, including tags. 

Big companies like Reebok and adidas don't buy blanks.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

splathead said:


> No, they have factories full of little young ladies sewing the entire shirt together, including tags.


Yes they do.....


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

royster13 said:


> Tippy it is much more likely the blanks are custom made with their own label or tag rather that no tags at all....As far as I know garments have to be labeled when they come into Canada or the US...


I agree Royster. I thought it was funny that 73eyes alluded to companies such as Reebok and Adidas buying blanks from somewhere like Sanmar and cutting the tags out with scissors.


----------



## 73eyes (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't know much about it, honestly. That said, I've definitely been in a stateside Adidas decorating facility and talked to some folks who were in the middle of detagging skids (skids!) of Gildan blanks and relabeling them as Adidas tees. I was there as a guest of their pad printer sales rep, who was selling me on the equipment. 

I'd guess their higher end garments are custom manufatured, but the basics they sell in wal-mart or whatever are definitely just Gildan 2000's that they relabel in house.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

73eyes said:


> I don't know much about it, honestly. That said, I've definitely been in a stateside Adidas decorating facility and talked to some folks who were in the middle of detagging skids (skids!) of Gildan blanks and relabeling them as Adidas tees. I was there as a guest of their pad printer sales rep, who was selling me on the equipment.
> 
> I'd guess their higher end garments are custom manufatured, but the basics they sell in wal-mart or whatever are definitely just Gildan 2000's that they relabel in house.


Never say never I guess. You would think a 15 billion dollar company would be able to make skids of tees for pennies on the dollar what they can buy them for.


----------

